

Maybe It’s Time for Plan C - rmah
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/14/fashion/maybe-its-time-for-plan-c.html

======
JonnieCache
Lots of people in incredibly high-end jobs suddenly find out that these jobs
aren't as hard as they always thought, relative to what everyone else is
doing.

Forgive me if I'm not exactly overflowing with sympathy.

More power to them though obviously.

------
swombat
Duuuuuuuuupe :-)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2882778>

